# How to update bios through a bootable disk?



## warrior047 (Aug 9, 2011)

Friends,
I have an issue with an updated BIOS. ASUS M2N-VM DVI doesn't allow me to revert back to my original saying that the model name doesn't match.
 When contacted their support, they told me to use AFUDOS in the following way:


Insert the usb flash drive with the latest bios and afudos utility file in usb port.
Boot your computer  when the asus logo appears ,press f8 to show Boot Device select menu.
Insert win 98 bootable cd into the optical drive as the boot device.
when the MAKE DISK menu appears, select FreeDos command prompt item  by pressing the item no.
At the dos prompt ,type d: and press <enter> to switch the disk from Drive c (optical drive) to Drive d(flash drive).
please refer the step as the below mail.
Dos Command : d:\>afudos.exe /i(filename).press enter to flash the BIOS
Reboot the system.

Seems like am clear with these, but am confused with the terms boot disk.
Is it the Win 98 SE bootable setup CD? Or is it the Win 98 boot disk ISO which is only 3 MB? Also whats with this MAKE DISK menu? Am confused.

My requirement is to place the pen drive with the utility and the BIOS, click the command from DOS during boot. Means I need to get into DOS while booting. 

So which boot disk should I use? Please suggest


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Is it the Win 98 SE bootable setup CD? Or is it the Win 98 boot disk ISO which is only 3 MB? Also whats with this MAKE DISK menu? Am confused.



yes thats a win98SE boot disk...

There are 2ways to update BIOS
A) using the manufacturer supplied tool or 3rd party tool such as @BIOS...

B) Downloading the Latest BIOS form official site & flashing through bootable CD/Floppy/PenDrive.


Now a days almost all mobo come with DUAL BIOS options means if one BIOS fails then other BIOS can be used


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> There are 2ways to update BIOS
> A) using the manufacturer supplied tool or 3rd party tool such as @BIOS...
> 
> B) Downloading the Latest BIOS form official site & flashing through bootable CD/Floppy/PenDrive.
> ...



Thanks but honestly, need accurate details. My manufacturer's update tool doesn't work as per them in this case which is why, AFUDOS is suggested by the manufacturer to be used for the same.

Also, the option B is already known to me. My ques is when we mean bootable disk to enter DOS while boot, Is it the Win 98 SE bootable setup CD? Or is it the Win 98 boot disk ISO which is only 3 MB? Also whats with this MAKE DISK menu?
Pls let me knw


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

^yes win 98 Boot disk is small & used by floppy (my frnd use to boot & format his P3 system).

AFAIK Make Disk is the option to create a boot sector/disk using DOS command.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^yes win 98 Boot disk is small & used by floppy (my frnd use to boot & format his P3 system).
> 
> AFAIK Make Disk is the option to create a boot sector/disk using DOS command.



Which means I need to burn that Win 98 SE boot disk file of 3 MB size instead of the 98 bootable set up right? Which one of these should I use to write to a cd?

Windows 98 Boot Disk Download | AllBootDisks - Providing Free Boot Disks from MS-DOS to Windows XP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

^yes but don't waste CDs for a 3MB file..just use a pendrive to boot


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^yes but don't waste CDs for a 3MB file..just use a pendrive to boot




Any simple way to do this please?


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes pen drive. Keep it FAT32.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I've answered it some where before 

Just make a bootable USB pen drive ( there's plenty of tools and tutorials online )
Copy the Bios file and all other required file like afudos into USB Pen Drive
Set your Bios to Boot from USB HDD and select USB HDD as first boot option
Insert The pen drive and boot with it
Your system will boot from the pen drive
Now use afudos and required commands to upgrade or down grade the bios - just try it


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> I think I've answered it some where before
> 
> Just make a bootable USB pen drive ( there's plenty of tools and tutorials online )
> Copy the Bios file and all other required file like afudos into USB Pen Drive
> ...



HI, Need help please.Done as you said as per below:

Mobo supplied AFUDOS was of version 229 but it didn't allow me to downgrade saying my original BIOS is too old. Hence got the version 207 AFUDOS.
Copied the AFUDOS and the original BIOS file to the pendrive. Booted from the DOS.
Gave the command AFUDOS /i0201BIOS.ROM
It completed successfully by erasing and writing flash.
It said "Please restart your computer".

But then I switched the system down and removed the power cable so as to reflect the settings.

Now when I try to restart, the Mobo doesn't come up as saying ASUS. No Boot happening. NO SINGLE BEEP ATLEAST. Just blank screen .Is it something related to the /pbnc command not being used because this is not booting up?

Having referred the forums after this, as per the manual, I also removed the power cables and even resetted the CMOS  by removing the jumper from normal (1-2) to clear CMOS (2-3) and then put it back. Removed the battery and waited for 20 min-40 min and then put it back to clear the CMOS.

Power comes to Mobo and Mobo switches on. Fans run and so does processor. But the signal from Mobo doesn't come to monitor. Hence no boot. As a part of debug, removed the cmos chip, removed the graphic card and even removed the RAM and tried the same.

Still the same issue. Boot is not happening. Please help as whats going on inspite of the revert back of the BIOS being successful!! The only thing is I didn't restart the PC immediately and shut it down and then started 5 min later!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ looks like the update process has bricked your mobo bios - if it's still under warranty send it for RMA.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ looks like the update process has bricked your mobo bios - if it's still under warranty send it for RMA.



Didn't get it mate...what might have happened? How much does it cost? What exactly might be damaged? Because it seemed to complete successfully. For other AFUDOS 2.07 worked fine but for me this is the case... 

Please help if there is any other way for my computer to atleast give a beep and start boot? 

Is the warranty expired as I bought it in Oct 2008 and it was manufactured in May 2008? I heard its 33 months only from dealers and that too from mfg date???


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ I think the bios get corrupted somehow in the update process- only way is to send it for RMA and the mobo you have comes with 3 years of warranty from purchase date - so send it for RMA asap.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys, my config is as below:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (Windsor) -  Socket AM2 (940)
2 GB Transcend DDR2 Regular UDIMM - PC2-6400 (400 MHz) - (1 GB RAM X2)
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
Seagate 250 GB hard disk
I don't remember the SMPS but I bought it for 400/- that time in 2008.

Everything was working fine till I had this below! 

Current Mobo suspected to be bricked by BIOS -> M2N-VM DVI

If at all the repair is an issue with money costing around 1000/-, do you think its worth to buy a new Mobo? If so, what do I have?


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2011)

is not it's still under warranty ? Then why should you need spend 1000 bucks ?


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> is not it's still under warranty ? Then why should you need spend 1000 bucks ?



Am nt sure but some say that the bios chip is gone. Not sure what exactly the issue is till I go to asus service. I bought this on June 2008. Also the asus guys in their forum were asking me to send the invoice so that they can help me but now they don't even respond.....


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ make a trip to the asus service center first and take the invoice with you.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ make a trip to the asus service center first and take the invoice with you.



I am ready to go for a new Mobo if this costs more...its actually very far so I want to get the decision in one shot then....if they say more, then I will immediately go for a new mobo....pls let me know the suitable and best mobo within 2k-2.5k based on my config provided....please. Because if its less, I can get repaired but then still there would be no special warranty....just to be safe, please suggest me a new mobo as per the need


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ get this then Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 - should be around ~2.5k.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ get this then Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 - should be around ~2.5k.



thanks mate...is it an advanced version of what I currently have? BEcause I bought M2N-VM DVI for 3400/- in June 2008 which is not booting the sys up...

Pls suggest me the VFM and also the CPU compatibility as my previous one seemed to perform slow in videos due to the in-compatibility as M2N-VM DVI supported only till 5600+ and I had 6000+!


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2011)

The mobo I've recommend to you is the cheapest available and is based on AMD 740G chipset. It supports your cpu very well ( and some newer cpus as well ) - no need to worry too much.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ make a trip to the asus service center first and take the invoice with you.



Hi friends...i took this to the service center...they say that there is a major problem and it is the mobo BJ spoiled...i didn't understand it then...he showed me something black with grooves out...on my verfication later in site, i think he showed me the chipset as in this pic?

*www.pcdirectsource.com/prodimages/mb-006_Detailx500.jpg

They have written the problem as NO DISPLAY...now am confused....is it the bios upgrade and forced downgrade that made this or it another one...which though rectified, will my bios still has issues?



topgear said:


> The mobo I've recommend to you is the cheapest available and is based on AMD 740G chipset. It supports your cpu very well ( and some newer cpus as well ) - no need to worry too much.



Thank you...will check if my mobo fails


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ I think you'll get a replacement.


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ get this then Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 - should be around ~2.5k.



WHats the rev? GA-MA74GM-S2 (rev. 4.4) or even we have other revs from 4.3 to 3. Am confused. pls let me knw

My existing Mobo went for an RMA and it is being repaired but am also gonna buy a new one...


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2011)

With each rev there are some new fix/improvement/big fix done with the mobo pcb/layout/components.

I can' t tell for sure which rev you'll find in the market but it's better to get the latest one possible .


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys,
Got the mobo repaired for there was a major issue as per them with the BJ on MOBO (I didn't get what they said but they got it repaired from their headquarters due to the complexity.The RMA guys said it was updated to the latest BIOS available and it was indeed updated when I checked).

And the system seemed to work fine for some time after I installed it in a clean way. However ever since I tried to install latest drivers (WHQL signed) to my graphics card, the system works fine for some time but then used to shutdown showing blue screen. It works randomly though. So I tried to go back. I unnstalled the graphics card from device manager and tried to restart so that I can install old drivers but the system doesn't boot up at all now. I tried to restart, the monitor starts and stops and the pc doesn't boot up.

My graphics card fan is not running properly (30% running) since quite some time but is this something serious? It was running fine inspite of this.
How to know what issue this is as the pc doesn't boot now?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ remove the rams and try different slots ( if the mobo has any ) or else remount the ram mdule on the same slot properly - if this boots test the mem modules with memtest app.


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ remove the rams and try different slots ( if the mobo has any ) or else remount the ram mdule on the same slot properly - if this boots test the mem modules with memtest app.



Removed the graphics card and then tried. Its working fine. The card was quite hot and when examined, the fan is NOT running properly. Cleaned the dust but still the same issue. Should I buy a new fan? If so which one and where for my Nvidia 8600 GT?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> the fan is NOT running properly. Cleaned the dust but still the same issue. Should I buy a new fan? If so which one and where for my Nvidia 8600 GT?



buy from Cooler Master fans...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Removed the graphics card and then tried. Its working fine. The card was quite hot and when examined, the fan is NOT running properly. Cleaned the dust but still the same issue. Should I buy a new fan? If so which one and where for my Nvidia 8600 GT?



You will have to buy GPU cooling fans.


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 27, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> You will have to buy GPU cooling fans.



Can you please share me the link for GT 8600 GPU fans? Am unaware of the same...



topgear said:


> With each rev there are some new fix/improvement/big fix done with the mobo pcb/layout/components.
> 
> I can' t tell for sure which rev you'll find in the market but it's better to get the latest one possible .



Unable to find this...please share the link or how would the Biostar be?


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ can't say how you can find rev number on BioStar mobos - but most probably it's written on some part of mobo PCB - if you look carefully you will find it or else some mobo manufacturers just write it on the box pack - take a look at the mobo manufacturesr website to be sure where this rev no. is written.

Biostar is a good brand - but before buying a mobo if you have any doubts just tell us what model you are going to get or search the web for feedback or review on th particular model.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

^yes the mobo rev no is written on its PCB which is clearly mentioned in its manual


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Can you please share me the link for GT 8600 GPU fans? Am unaware of the same...



Before I suggest you to buy these dams, I'm going to telling to tell you that these are not good value for money. These are too much overpriced.

Now, here is the link: *Click Here*


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ can't say how you can find rev number on BioStar mobos - but most probably it's written on some part of mobo PCB - if you look carefully you will find it or else some mobo manufacturers just write it on the box pack - take a look at the mobo manufacturesr website to be sure where this rev no. is written.
> 
> Biostar is a good brand - but before buying a mobo if you have any doubts just tell us what model you are going to get or search the web for feedback or review on th particular model.



Am not sure which one to buy in biostar. For my config, its the AM2 socket. Please help in this regard. Also some PSU of good brand and both of these should be VFM and within 2-2.5k each.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ get mobos with DDR2 support only ( you have Athlon 6000+ cpu and DDR2 meme if I remember it right ) - it would be great if you can give us the model name/no of the mobos currently available or you are considering to get.

For PSU get Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You will have to buy GPU cooling fans.



Where can I buy the same? Any specific details?


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ get mobos with DDR2 support only ( you have Athlon 6000+ cpu and DDR2 meme if I remember it right ) - it would be great if you can give us the model name/no of the mobos currently available or you are considering to get.
> 
> For PSU get Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k.



Am currently using a FRONTECH 500 PSU I guess...if PSU is to be blamed, can you suggest anything good within 1.7k? If not, will go for this.


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

Try to get FSP Saga II 350 around ~1.5k - if you can't find it opt for Corsair CX430v2 @ ~2.4k.


----------

